# X5 after a local valeters polishing !!!!!!



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

the owner had taken his new to him X5 to the local valeters for a valet and machine polish,needless to say he was not happy with it ,so it was brought down to me to take a look,well it was covered in buffer trails and plenty of defects aswell.after duscussing options and prices with the coustomer a single stage enhancement was decided and booking made
car on arrival
























































and on with the detail
first was the arches,tyres and wheels








































badges, grills ,panel gaps ect 








































car foamed and washed 2 bucket method 








car rinsed with oppm filter water and taken in for drying and claying ,wolfs fine and agressive used with last touch
























all clayed time to see whats instore for me !!
































































































































now a single stage was a tall order ,worked my way up through pads and polish ,menzerna 203 on a polishing was not removing enough defects for me but was finishing well ,step up to menzerna 3.02 on a polishing pad worked for long sets was removing most of the defects but on solid black was not finishing 100%, so an extra stage of meguires 205 on a 3m finishing pad was also required (at no extra cost to the coustomer)this was worked at 1500rpm and 1000rpm then 600rpm to bring out the depth of the solid black,ipa wipe downs were also carred out and thickness readings
some before and afters








































































hard to reach with a machine places done by hand with p1








all polishing finished out for an apc foam ,rinse with filter water 








back in for blow drying








blackfie wet diamond aplyed by DA 








glass cleaned








now for the inside, carpets also cleaned
















































arches dressed








engine bay was previously cleaned at the wash stage with megs super degreaser and brushes now dressed with 303
























plastic done with wolfs blackout








blackfire midnight sun applyed to create" wet ice over fire" to give the solid black a little warmth and durability








taking care of the finer details
























wheels sealed with blackfire all metal ,tyres dresses with wolfs blackout all finished outside shots
































































































the customer was so happy with his car ,sometimes it is worth going that extra mile to see a happy customer:thumb:thanks for reading all coments welcome


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice mate

Good save


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

it actually must take some skill to get that level of hologramming out a polisher :lol:

what did he use.. tcut on a scourer :lol:

good save BMD :thumb:


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

I had a black one of these - for less than 6 months.
I became a slave to it. Almost daily cleaning 

Nice turnaround on the paintwork. Wish I could get swirly before shots like yours on my silver vehicles..

Great job.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nice turnaround there...must have been a looong day with that big beast!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Spot on mate.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The car looks stunning now mate, black paint now instead of grey! Great job!

It still surprises me that people pay dodgy places to butcher their cars. I bet he'll be spreading the good word out there for sure!!!


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks great mate, awesome job!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice work, Looked a mess before you gave it some TLC


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Stunning job, I bet you slept well that night!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

toomanycitroens said:


> Stunning job, I bet you slept well that night!


it was done over 4 days ,almost a day was spent on the inside alone
thanks for all the comments :thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome job.


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

A great job there mate, the before shots make me feel that even I might be able to throw away my detailing L plates, I cant believe someone would pay for such a cr8p job.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Needless to say the customer was much happier this time round :thumb:

Can you imagine being the "valeter" that inflicted that mess actually seeing/reading this on here... embarrassed or what

As craig said though, must take some skill to get those sort of trails :lol:


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Shocking!!!! :doublesho Those buffer trails where herendous! Well done belting turn around there :thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cracking job. Loving the cotton buds


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

great work and nice save


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## aelara (May 3, 2011)

Awesome job mate.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Cracking work chap, cannot fault it 

I have to say though, poor show from BMW, there is some evil orange peel


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great attention to detail thanks for sharing your good work


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Well done mate, following what looked like a disaster at the onset thanks to whoever, you have done a great job and made it look like it should again, top quality :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Stunning job mate :thumb:


----------



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

Interesting / informative read.

I think the moral of the story is don't pick up or switch on an electrical polishing machine if you don't know what you are doing !!!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't you just love cowboy detailers? They keep us in business  Nice work, mate!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wonderfull work, i bet your NEW customer was stunned at the finish :thumb:

I sse one very happy customer & one very happy Racing Tank


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

that was terible . great turnaround


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How many hours you spend that?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

40 plus hours :doublesho


----------

